# Halloween Deko



## Lion (25. Okt. 2018)

Wie sieht Eure Halloween Deko aus ?


----------



## Ichthyosaura (25. Okt. 2018)

Bitte was?



Aber im Ernst, jibbets nich....meine Kürbisse werden gegessen


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Okt. 2018)

Ich verkleide mich als Vampir, gehe auf ne Party und lass mich voll laufen


----------



## DbSam (25. Okt. 2018)

... gute Idee. like
Mach ich auch, ohne Verkleidung. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Okt. 2018)

Halloween, kenne ich nicht, sowas wie der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase ?


----------



## Ls650tine (25. Okt. 2018)

Ich stell ne blinkende Kerze raus, ein paar Kids sind immer unterwegs und holen sich die Süssigkeiten ab. 
Letztes Jahr haben sich die Kollegen über die Nasch-Beutelchen gefreut, weil soviel übrig war. 
Aber man muss ja vorbereitet sein

Ach und die Deko.. ein Riesen-Zucchini (zu spät geerntet) und ein paar Zierkürbis auf der Hausstaffel


----------



## Sternie (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Tottoabs,
wir kommen aus der gleichen Ecke und das gibts bei uns nicht. Hier kommen die Kinder auch nicht für Süsses oder Saures, sondern zum Martinstag.
Also auch keine Deko zum Halloween.


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2018)

Neeee, gibts bei mir auch nicht , Kürbis mag ich sowiewieso nich, und mir reicht schon Nikolaus, Weihnachten und Ostern .


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2018)

Sternie schrieb:


> wir kommen aus der gleichen Ecke und das gibts bei uns nicht. Hier kommen die Kinder auch nicht für Süsses oder Saures, sondern zum Martinstag.
> Also auch keine Deko zum Halloween.


Dito, auch Martinstag und Karneval.

Was machen die Goldelrizen ?


----------



## Sternie (26. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,
sind leider alle nach und nach verschwunden. Wir haben keine Ahnung warum und wohin. Alle anderen Fische sind munter, soweit nicht vom __ Reiher geholt.
An __ Moderlieschen, die ja auch klein sind, haben wir unendlich viele. Zählen nicht möglich.
LG Sternie


----------



## Petta (26. Okt. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was machen die Goldelrizen ?



Sind alle wohlauf.
Bis jetzt keine Verluste,haben wir jedenfalls nicht festgestellt Hatten dieses Jahr aber keinen Nachwuchs.


----------



## Lion (26. Okt. 2018)

habe heute Besuch bekommen.


----------



## Ls650tine (26. Okt. 2018)

Ist jetzt zwar nicht Halloween-Deko  ich bin schon einige Zeit am Tüffteln, ich möchte einen Gartenwächter "basteln", hoffe er steht dann nächstes Jahr bereit


----------

